# X, OpenGL and wayland



## j_m (Oct 8, 2013)

It sounds that wayland is a better choice. Several days ago I found EGL and GLES were put in ports. So I write some small c++ code and I find EGL can be integrated into Xlib and pass GLX to make OpenGL Context, and GLES is not OK. Maybe wayland is better, but I don't want to wait several years for a complete wayland. So is it possible for an improved X11?


----------

